# Mardi Gras Pasta



## SharonT (Jan 19, 2012)

MARDI GRAS PASTA
1 pound shrimp
1/2 pound crabmeat
3/4 pound sliced andouille or Italian sausage
3/4 pound pasta, cooked
1/2 stick butter
1 tablespoon garlic
1/2 cup sliced green onions
1/2 cup sliced mushrooms
1/2 cup diced red bell pepper
1 cup diced Creole tomatoes (Roma okay)
1 ounce dry white wine
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1 cup heavy whipping cream
  purple cabbage
  sliced yellow pepper
  parsley
  kosher salt and cracked pepper; to taste

In a very large heavy-bottomed skillet or Dutch oven, melt butter over medium-high heat. Add garlic and andouille. Sauté about 5 minutes; add green onions and mushrooms and red peppers; sauté until vegetables are wilted. Add shrimp and crab and tomatoes, and stir, cooking 3-5 minutes.
Add white wine, lemon juice and heavy whipping cream. Bring to a low boil.  Reduce to simmer and cook, stirring occasionally, until whipping cream is reduced to a sauce-like consistency.  Season to taste using Kosher salt and coarsely ground pepper. Fold the hot pasta into the sauce. Serve immediately.

The purple cabbage and yellow pepper should be cut into strips.  Blanch in boiling salted water (separately) for garnishing the platter, along with parsley sprigs.


----------



## simonbaker (Jan 19, 2012)

SharonT said:


> MARDI GRAS PASTA
> 1 pound shrimp
> 1/2 pound crabmeat
> 3/4 pound sliced andouille or Italian sausage
> ...


That looks awesome!!!!  When's dinner?


----------



## SharonT (Jan 19, 2012)

simonbaker said:


> That looks awesome!!!!  When's dinner?



February 21!   
Tried this the first time two years ago, and am now planning ahead because I forgot about it last year.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 19, 2012)

Oh, does that sound good!  Thanks so much, Sharon!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks great!  C&P!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 20, 2012)

1 more copied and saved. thanks sha-ront.

looking at the recipe, i think i'd reserve half of the crabmeat to place whole on top when serving since it's so delicate.


----------



## SharonT (Jan 20, 2012)

buckytom said:


> reserve half of the crabmeat to place whole on top when serving since it's so delicate.



excellent notion.


----------



## lyndalou (Jan 20, 2012)

That looks and sounds fantastic. Like Bucky T's suggestion, also. I am making it for Mardi Gras.

thanks.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 20, 2012)

I was a little hesitant about the cabbage till I saw the picture.

Not only does the recipe sound delectable, it looks spectacular!!


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with everyone's compliments, Sharon, and am looking forward to trying your recipe.  Can I cook it anytime I want, or is it a dish meant only for Fridays when I feel like getting Fat?


----------



## SharonT (Jan 23, 2012)

Fat TUESDAY - not Fat FRIDAY....


----------

